# Yahoo Sports Sucks



## MetalMike (Feb 6, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo;_...bulls_trail_blazers_basketball_pda102&prov=ap

"Chicago Bulls' Ben Gordon (7), _of England_, drives against Portland Trail Blazers' Jarrett Jack (1) during the first half of an NBA basketball game in Portland, Ore., Saturday, Feb. 3, 2007."

Who the fuck comes up with these captions?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 6, 2007)

but gotta love fantasy nba


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2007)

He's not British?


----------

